

Impossible Engineering Problems Often Aren’t (2014) - gk1
http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/07/impossible-problems-often-arent/

======
PhilWright
Excellent article. Nice to see an example of a real world problem at scale and
the nitty gritty detail of how it was solved. Thanks.

